# Possible Shirts for a Band..



## FuryofNature (Mar 14, 2006)

Some ideas for shirts for a band.






This one is the one they asked for.





This is just something that came to me, theres 3 boys and a girl in the band...so it works.





This one is 4 photos I took at 4 different shows, then melded them together as one fluid image. 





This is stacked TV's. It's going to be on the album cover, so it has relevance to the band.


Let me know what you guys thinks, and if you have any suggestions PLEASE let me know  

Thanks a lot!
_KA


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 15, 2006)

i really dig the first one the best...since the name is kinda 007...it looks like a tux... i think it rocks....

just thinking with the name sparks....i wonder if you could do some kind of sparks from the pin/buttons on the first shirt...looking like sparks, or flames....smoke maybe..? 

just a thought...the art work is great on them all..btw...

you have a huge amount of talent with shirts...great calling...


----------



## FuryofNature (Mar 15, 2006)

The thing with the suit one is...thats how it was requested....He wanted the pins...and then pins are of Agent sparks....So it makes sense. 

I'm willing to change it, but i have to hear back from them first


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 16, 2006)

HEY!!!  Do you use a contract for this kind of work?  Your shirts are great!  I desperately need a contract for photo and design work for bands.


----------



## FuryofNature (Mar 16, 2006)

I wish! I just do it out of the goodness of my heart for now.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 17, 2006)

These are all awsome! I totally dig the first one - really original!


----------



## FuryofNature (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I hope they like it too!


----------



## hot shot (Mar 25, 2006)

i realy like the last 2 realy stylish the last one could be sold as skate where (at like 20 quid a shirt)


----------



## digitalstudio (Apr 6, 2006)

I love the first one. VERY original!!!! Love the tie


----------



## The Mad Jester (Apr 7, 2006)

First one First one FIRST ONE! It's unique and just flows with the shape of the shirt. I'd love to wear something like that - I don't often find band shirts I really really like, but that's something I know I'd love to wear to represent the band.. if I knew what they sounded like, of course. =P


----------



## Fate (Apr 8, 2006)

First one for the win  love its unique look!


----------

